# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  How many donwloads?

## ImaginationProgress

I don't know if the developer cares to share or not, but I was wondering how many iOS downloads this app has so far.  I see it has awesome reviews (4 1/2 stars).  I only have Android though, so I can't download yet.  Was just curious about the download totals.

----------

